# Reptile Racks Official Distributor of DTP Racks and Morphs



## Reptile Racks (Jul 8, 2014)

Reptile Racks UK are now an official distributor of DTP Racks. 

DTP Racks Manufacture and supply our own range of Reptile Housing. DTP Reptile Racks are hand built in conjunction with Reptile Racks UK, who work closely with us on advising, designing & providing the very best heating systems etc available including custom made Habistat equipment made uniquely for our Racks. 










Our Racks are Hand built by Craftsmen in Dewsbury, West Yorksire, England with great attention to design & functionality to produce the very best Reptile Racks available. Prices available on request.


----------



## MrRenegade365 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi I have PM'd you regarding Racking


----------



## Reptile Racks (Jul 8, 2014)

Just getting pricing together  is it for 33ltr or 55ltr or hatchling?


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

DTP Reptile Racks & Morphs


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

A 3 high 2 wide 33l (6 tubs) comes to £480 using the euroracks per level pricing.

Am i wrong in reading the equivalent DTP offering is £646 according to that link i posted above??


----------



## MrRenegade365 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking at 33 Ltr Rubs 

Josh


----------



## shaun penney (Dec 23, 2009)

*V70*

Hi 
I am after a prices for a two wide 6 high V70 rack ready to roll and just rack
please 
Regards Shaun


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

shaun penney said:


> Hi
> I am after a prices for a two wide 6 high V70 rack ready to roll and just rack
> please
> Regards Shaun


Well seeing that this thread is like 6 years old, and the domain address for DP racks is no longer active I would say that you are unlikely to get an answer to your request :whistling2:


----------

